# Sandboxie



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 27, 2015)

Sandboxie - Sandbox software for application isolation and secure Web browsing

In my opinion, software like this is a must if you're serious about protecting you and your family from malware on the Net. I was clued into its parent company, Invincea, a couple of years ago but didn't want to spend the money for Invincea as the price was steep. Invincea bought this "free" product last year so it represents their consumer edition. At $79 for 5 computers in my home for a lifetime license it is worth the cost.

Essentially what it does is provide a virtual container around your browser (or other programs you designate). The reason I paid for the upgrade is that you can force some programs to launch in Sandbox mode. When in this mode the apps is actually running within a container and if you encounter malware on the web, changes that are attempted to be made to your system stay within the sandbox unless you grant them specific permission to be saved to your computer.

I'll have to warn folks that this might be a bit complicated for the average user. It's unfortunate. But for those who can do a bit of configuring this will provide a level of safety against malicious code on the Net that you simply can't get with other AV or malware programs.

By the way, for those of you who think you're OK because you use Mac or Linux and you're immune to those sorts of things then, to paraphrase Ecclesiastes, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 27, 2015)

By upgrade do you mean the commercial package? how hard is it? I confess I don't have the patience for long installs or problematic ones (or the skills for that matter).


----------



## littlepeople (Jan 27, 2015)

It seems good, but I worry that it would be difficult to set up for most. Also remembering to turn it off to run patches, and saving documents could be pitfalls. It's definitely something I would recommend to some, but not all.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 27, 2015)

Rich, what do you think of Aviator by White Hat Security Labs as a secure browser?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> By upgrade do you mean the commercial package? how hard is it? I confess I don't have the patience for long installs or problematic ones (or the skills for that matter).



I mean the option to buy Sandboxie vs just the unpaid version. Unpaid works fine but it won't automatically launch into Sandbox mode if some app, let's say, launches a web browser or another application.

It doesn't take long to install. It just takes some configuration and getting used to. For example, if a browser window is running in a Sandbox and you save a document to your desktop, Sandboxie is going to prompt you to "Recover" that file because you're now asking it to move a file from inside the Sandbox to the computer. You have to give it permission to do it (another step).

You also have to decide whether to open up Word, Excel, Powerpoint, and Adobe files within Sandboxie and configure it to do that.

It just requires some thougth and consideration. It's more important for me to do this because I have kids and family member who don't understand things. They like to browse the web to learn about minecraft and there are a lot of Download links that are really links to software and I don't want something on my computer from the kids when they're just browsing videos or forums.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2015)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Rich, what do you think of Aviator by White Hat Security Labs as a secure browser?



I have no opinion of it. This is a Sandbox for browsers as well as any other app you want to run inside of it.


----------

